
Ask HN: What obscure encryption laws does your nation have? - jamescostian
I&#x27;m curious about what other deal with in different countries. TIL that in the US, apparently it&#x27;s illegal to do things as simple as selling access to foreign servers that uses SSL or SSH if there are more than some arbitrary number of concurrent connections (250, according to Section 740.17).<p>Just out of curiousity, does anyone know of any other useless, annoying laws like that? Am I breaking bone-headed Bosnian biils? (I don&#x27;t hate Bosnians, I just love alliteration :))
======
mo
[http://www.cryptolaw.org/](http://www.cryptolaw.org/)

